# Black german shepherd



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

Had a commission of this bautifull dog,,took me quite a long time to do,,i did try to focus on details as much as I could as the lady who did ordered this picture is my returning client...


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

incredible stanya. they'll be blown away.


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

thank you,, yes they do like it,,and already made another order, 10 GM puppies on one page,,, that will be quite a project,, looking forward to it


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Great job with the details. I'm looking forward to the puppies.


----------

